

37signals insults customers, force sale of Sortfolio or shuts it down - alberth
http://37signals.com./svn/posts/3172-sortfolio-going-once-going-twice

======
michaelpinto
It's overvalued: Firstly if you buy the site that doesn't mean that you get
the audience and the good will that the site/brand has now: The brand with the
value is 37signals not Sortfolio. Secondly running it "as is" won't grow the
site, you'll need to invest a great deal of money in adding features and
growing the audience (so "tons of untapped potential" actually costs you
money). And lastly if you think that it's that great of an idea you could most
likely build it for far less than $480k (and contact the current soon to be
alienated user base).

